# كيفية صنع خلية هيدروجينية كبيرة



## ناصر999 (24 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
في هذا الرابط p/a/u/1/7nrKqFzjKD4 # يبين لنا صنع خلية كبيرة لتحليل الماء الى عنصريه . السؤال كيف وصل الالواح ببعضها البعض هل هي موصولة على الترتيب يعني مرة موجب ومرة سالب هذه الخلية تنتج غاز 2 لتر في 10 ثوان لا اعرف ماذا عمل حتى اصبحت تنتج 2 لتر في 5 ثوان ايضا تحتاج الى كهرباء 116 فولت دس هل عمل كما اشار الاخ زيد25 بان وصل المحول العادي بجسر مؤلف من 4 ديود ومكثفة ذات سعة كبيرة حوالي 1000ميكرو فاراد حتى حصل على هذه القيمة من الكهرباء لان المحولات التي في السوق تعطي اكثر شيء 30 فولت دس فارجو من الاخ ابو ربحي والاخوان الاخرين ممن لهم دراية بهذه المواضيع ان يطفئو ظمأنا مشكورين
وشكرا


----------



## ناصر999 (28 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
نحن ننتظر اجاباتكم بفارغ الصبر واعذروني لانني كثير السؤال والالحاح
وان شاء الله سيجعل لكم ذلك في ميزان حسناتكم يوم القيامة


----------



## ناصر999 (28 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
نحن ننتظر اجاباتكم بفارغ الصبر واعذرونا على كثرة السؤال وان شاء الله سيجعل لكم في كل حرف تكتبونه كوزن جبل احد من الحسنات.


----------



## abo2010 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

ياخي حط رابط يشتغل مو ينقلنا لجوجل ضع رابط صحيح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ حتى نشارك بموضوعك


----------

